# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Standard CTC Bizer, changed the PLA, clicks when printing, print is terrible

## Paddyone

Hello, I have a standard CTC Bizer. I changed form the supplied PLA, to a new reel of 1.75mm PLA, the feeder clicks, and the print comes out as a mess. The feeder doesn't seem to be passing the material consistently. Tried changing the temperature, that didn't work. Can anyone help

----------


## jenny_swift88

Yes, not a clear problem, have you been able to figure it out?

----------


## FarrajSalihDeeb

I have the same question, has anyone been able to solve a similar problem ?

----------

